# Whats your top  Pet Peeves??



## coldwater diver (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm just curious what some of your top pet peeves are.Yes Cabin fever is taking its toll on me. This is a theraputic post so please dont hold back. Post your peeves 

 #1 I would have to say one of my biggest is listening to Pundints and Politicians start every sentence with "Look" or "Listen when not answering or answering questions. When did this become common place. Its condesending and rude and I really think they are impressed with themselves when doing it as if they seem smarter or something than the person they are talking at.

 #2  Freeflows from my regulator after driving a long distance to go to a dive site in winter.

 #3 sticky floors (might as well put me in the insane asylum)

 #4 lazy people

 #5 people who pass me in the slow lane. (I can see them coming so I will box them if I can)

 #6 my neighbors small yappy dogs that wake me up at 6 in the morning( Im normally animal friendly but I have had violent visions about dealing w these dogs. I like to imagine a big hawk swooping down and carrying them away in its talons.)


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 20, 2013)

I almost forgot 
 #7 shoveling 30" of snow


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 20, 2013)

#8. Stepping in dog crap at 3:30 in the morning while your headed out to the pickup to go to work and you can't get it all out cause your wearing lug boots and you have to run the heater cause its 10 below 0 and you can't stand the smell so you drive with your head out the window and get frost in your beard!

 Whew that felt good! Thanks Diver!


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 20, 2013)

Grizz that a good one! Lol. Stepping in dog never ends well.[&o]


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 20, 2013)

[]people who drive 50-55 in the fast lane and will not move over when you come up on em!!


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey I think that was me!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2013)

#10 Spending your gas budget on car repairs. I just did that, now I can't drive it. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2013)

#11) having your car break down mid winter and fixing it out in the elements.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

Mondays


----------



## sandchip (Feb 20, 2013)

# 13:  People at the grocery store paying for a buggy-load of cases of crab legs with food stamps.  This probably falls as a subtype under #4.


----------



## rmckin (Feb 20, 2013)

#14: 
 Dept. of Natural Resources releasing coyotes into the State and decimating the small game numbers. Wherever I go in the woods, I find evidence of coyotes wreaking havoc on the wildlife population. 
 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 20, 2013)

> Dept. of Natural Resources releasing coyotes into the State


 
 myth


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 20, 2013)

See #4 above, and who ask for money or are constantly asking for petty loans ($10 - $20).

 This always got under my skin!

 Tom


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 20, 2013)

The terms 'BIMAL' and 'BIM'!

 oh yeah, and those drivers in the fast lane on the way to work going 56 in a 55.


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 20, 2013)

The Kardashians!!!! I dont want to know anything about them. More people out there who actually have talent to talk about.


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2013)

My pet PEEVES are named lutp,,gtrw,and wonkt..they are kinda like dog/cat combo and I ordered them off PLANETS OTHER THEN EARTH EBAY..the ..eat only one piece of grass a day..and drink a cup of water a day...only draw back is they bark and make cat fighting noises all night long..THAT IS MY TOP PEEVES WITH MY PET PEEVES!!I AM WAITING ON A DECISION FROM OTHER PLANET EBAY AS THE DEALER NEVER MENTIONED THIS!!!I SHOULD BOUGHT THE DANG TRIBBLES!!JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 20, 2013)

So  = my pet peeve is the question = What's it worth?   Do your homework and you will get a realization of the value.
 RED Matthews


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Saying THANK YOU to someone and they don't say YOUR WELCOME when you order fast food, are at the grocery store, or anywhere face to face with someone. 

 Or when you say THANK YOU and they respond with HAVE A NICE DAY...... is it so hard to say thank you.... really?!? 

 OR when you come home from a long day and you have your hands full of groceries and school books and your neighbor wants to STOP YOU to talk!!! SERIOUSLY??!!!

 LAST ONE- MEN NOT HOLDING THE DOOR OPEN FOR A LADY WHEN SHE IS WALKING UP TO IT AT THE SAME TIME AS THEY ARE!!!!!!!! My son is SIX and knows to do this!!! COME ON MEN!!!! MAN UP!

 whew! Good timing on the rant post. [] [][]

 haha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yep
  ITS FUNNY WHAT PEOPLE BELIEVE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> My pet PEEVES are named lutp,,gtrw,and wonkt..they are kinda like dog/cat combo and I ordered them off PLANETS OTHER THEN EARTH EBAY..the ..eat only one piece of grass a day..and drink a cup of water a day...only draw back is they bark and make cat fighting noises all night long..THAT IS MY TOP PEEVES WITH MY PET PEEVES!!I AM WAITING ON A DECISION FROM OTHER PLANET EBAY AS THE DEALER NEVER MENTIONED THIS!!!I SHOULD BOUGHT THE DANG TRIBBLES!!JAMIE


 
 My pet peeve is people who type long drawn out pet peeve lists [8D][8D] J/K G man type away


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  diggerdirect
> 
> The terms 'BIMAL' and 'BIM'!
> 
> oh yeah, and those drivers in the fast lane on the way to work going 56 in a 55.


 
 Yeah I really hate Bimal also.  Say that word a few times. Its sickening []


----------



## rmckin (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  You can believe what You want, I don't care..... I don't see anything funny about what I believe.  You don't live here......and You don't know what goes on here.

 Are You trying to say that the DNR doesn't trade with other states one species for another? You are wrong....They have been actively doing this for many years.

 Or....are You trying to say that there are no coyotes??? They are as thick as fleas in this area.

 As I said, You don't live here or know what goes on here....
 Ron


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

There are Sasquatches in Alabama. 

 []

 I kid, I kid. 

 Idk anything about what y'all are talking about.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2013)

> The terms 'BIMAL' and 'BIM'!


We need a new one, BIMTL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rmckin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I believe there are wild coyotes,I have seen them. I think you mean the DNR is "relocating  coyotes" ?


----------



## rmckin (Feb 20, 2013)

Rick,
 I'll make one more statement on this subject, then I'll remain quiet.... Yes...I mean relocate....One would have to posess one to release it....Right???

  I don't come to this site to argue with others.... I made a comment, that's all. If You don't see eye to eye with what I said.... that's cool..... But DON'T belittle me on a public forum....
 Ron


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 20, 2013)

> There are Sasquatches in Alabama.


 
 I saw a ghost in Alabama once![&o][&o]


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 20, 2013)

BIM- blown in mold
 BIMAL- blown in mold applied lip
 BIMAT- blown in mold applied top
 BIMTL- blown in mold tooled lip
 BIMTT- blown in mold tooled top
 BIMFL- blown in mold flared lip
 BIMSL- blown in mold sheared lip
 BIMGL- blown in mold ground lip
 BIMRL- blown in mold rolled lip

 <!--begin rant-->

 lol the list goes on & on & on &..,. I noticed one new person here corrected because they said 'BIMAL' and it was like, "No, that is not an applied top, this bottle is just a BIM"

  wtf! & These same peeps argue over the 67 shades of the color aqua? lmao. 

 <!--End of rant-->

 These bottles in this pic are all BIM's and worth a nickel each! (7 cents on wednesdays!)






 []


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 This was just the short version...turkeys have been relocated here to give the coyotes somen to eat..or maybe the coyotes came here cause of the turkeys..any way neither were here when I was a kid,,cause the deer [also relocated]..turkeys had been all been shot..then in the 70's they were back..and later coyotes..maybe they were here all along and were just hiding...heck if I know..trout were brought back too..hey the GREAT DEPRESSION probably had a lot to do with it..I will add more later RICK![] JAMIE


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Were you in a haunted place here or was it random?!?


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2013)

I looked it up and in GEORGIA it said coyotes were put out by hunters to train fox hunting dogs..now the population has gone "WILD" even threatning deer herds....They were here in 1969..it said the coyotes were heading here from the west and mid-west any ways..but nothing bout the state or feds...bringing them here...

 OOPS this was bout PET PEEVES..continue on...JAMIE


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Like, we have places that are "haunted" like the old looney bin.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Jamie, you have to be one of the kindest people I have came across in a while! All of your post are nice and light hearted! Its refreshing!!!!


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2013)

I THANK YOU SIR!IN REALITY I AM MEANER THEN HECK!!HA!JAMIE


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Its Miss, =)

 And I DOUBT IT! Haha


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife tells me that everything annoys me (except her, of course). I do have a long list of things that I find irritating. A few of my worst ones...

 1- WINTER!! [:'(] I despise cold weather, snow, ice, pretty much everything about the season. This one seems to get worse every year, whether it's a "mild" winter or not.

 2- Disorganization/clutter. This is a big one, too, especially at work. If you want to see a human being breathe fire without the aid of any pyrotechnics, simply use any of my tools and leave them out of place, leave a drop cord or air hose a tangled mess or anything of that sort.

 3- People who try to force their beliefs/ideas down others' throats. Fortunately, I don't encounter this one often, but it's a sure-fire way to provoke a VERY unpleasant reaction from me. I have friends with all kinds of (in my opinion) weird, illogical and even downright nutty religious/political views and opinions about other things. They remain my friends by keeping that junk to themselves, sharing it with like-minded people and leaving me out of it.

 4- My Pug when she yaps at absolutely nothing, or at inanimate objects like the ceiling fan when it's not even running [&:] I love the little critter, but she has a high-pitched bark that perfectly simulates a hot needle through the eardrums.

 I could go to 500, but I'll stop at four. Long lists are another peeve of mine []  ~Jim


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree with you on the winter subject!!!! I am a Southerner and I hate the winter here! I wouldn't be able to stand one any colder!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2013)

If it weren't for most of my family and my house, business and rental property being here, I would have bolted this frozen wasteland long ago. I love the spring, summer and fall here, but from about November to mid-March, it's torturous for me. My birthday is in January and my brother's is in June, I think that was a cruel prank my Mom played on me []  ~Jim


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Were you in a haunted place here or was it random?!?


 
 In Old Cahawba (near Selma) in the 70's before it was a park! Great story on a southern ghost town if anybody wants to check it out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cahaba,_Alabama


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Neat! =)


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2013)

People who complain that theres no good reason to have an AR15 and a 30 round mag When its very evident that the Coyotes need thinned out bad.Lets not forget the wild hogs too.
   Bill


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  grizz44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The courthouse in Pickens County Courthouse in Alabama has a ghost apparently.  You can see his face in the upstairs attic window, kind of like oil in a water puddle.  They say the window has been replaced many times and the face comes back.  I think there is a small can of oil and a paint brush sitting in the attic.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  dollarbill
> 
> People who complain that theres no good reason to have an AR15 and a 30 round mag When its very evident that the Coyotes need thinned out bad.Lets not forget the wild hogs too.
> Bill


 Coyotes got all my geese a couple nights ago.  From what I have read in the past part of the reason for the eastward spread of coyotes is the increase in the deer population, eradication of their predators (wolves, mountian lions,) and the fact that we leave easy snacks for them...garbage, cats, dachshunds.....and geese.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

I knew about that one. 

 And this one: 

 Brice Hospital- http://bamarides.com/2010/02/exploring-alabama%E2%80%99s-abandoned-institution-for-the-insane/

 It is suppose to be one of the most haunted places in Alabama. Its very dangerous to go there to "explore"
 It is inhabited by homeless people and they try to scare people away. 

 There was talk of demolishing it but I don't know if they have or not.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 20, 2013)

Bryce, not Brice....


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2013)

When you show someone a bottle and their first question is "_What's it worth?_"  Maybe it's just me that I see a lot more in the glass than money.  Not only is it annoying, but rude as hell, a bit personal, like asking "_How much do you have in your checking account?_" or "_What's your Social Security number?_" or "_What's your wife's bust size?_"


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

I have never asked someone what their bottle is worth but before I actually got into this, I would want to know what my bottles were worth. I feel silly about it now. haha. 

 Now I just want to know the history and how rare anything I come across is. I may sell some but I am not out to make money like I was to begin with, now its for fun and if I make a few bucks in the process then that's good too!! 

 =)


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2013)

> I have never asked someone what their bottle is worth but before I actually got into this, I would want to know what my bottles were worth. I feel silly about it now


Everyone wants to know the value. If they say they don't care I think they're BS'ing. Some can form their own opinion, some ask as a side note. It's the "what's it worth" only that peeves me.
 I think that may have been the reference.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

well, I started off with bottles to sell b/c I found them at a yard sale. Once I got into researching and finding this forum I was hooked! There are so many amazing bottles out there!! I had NO IDEA!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 21, 2013)

Pet peeves eh?

*Hippies.* I can't speak for the older and greater generations who probably walked that path for higher-minded ideological reasons, but nowadays pretty much every single self-identified hippie I've come across is a halfway brain-dead loser with illogical beliefs and a life-plan that may seem harmonious and fulfilling through their particular lens, but all I see is a path littered with waypoints of self-indulgence and base hedonism that eventually leads them _absolutely nowhere_. They also tend to be just about the worst breed of idiotic liberals found on earth, and hearing their grandiose ideas built upon a foundation of little more than pot smoke and LSD makes me want to smack the stupid outta them vigorously.

 Not too long ago I had the displeasure of being forced to converse with such a person (better than sitting in silence, I had thought), and this space-cadet gal was talking about all sorts of retarded stuff. The highlights included her informing me about some unnamed "crystal" found deep in the earth, that when powdered and added to polluted water (lake, ocean, etc) would get rid of all the contamination and render it perfectly fit and healthy. This girl also believes that she is 50% alien, and is somehow on a higher plane of awareness than the rest of us mere humans. As such, she freely admonished me when I told her that I don't believe the earth is hollow and the realm of aliens/subterranean hominids, with her saying "How can you be so arrogant to think there aren't people there!?" Yeah... And she wears tie-dye and various bohemian articles of clothing, has her hair in dreadlocks, listens to the Grateful Dead religiously, avoids employment or productive work, and consumes such a variety and quantity of potent drugs that the fact she can still feed herself is a small miracle. Ah yes, and I recall that to convey the seriousness of some stupid thing she was talking about, she "swore on the life of her son"; a toddler that she rarely sees and absolutely doesn't support because she is a worthless sack of lazy oozing garbage. She could have been responsible, apparently she got an inheritance of 55,000, but spent the vast majority on traveling to music fests and consuming about 1 gram of MDMA every day for almost a year. That is 8 times the quantity a non-addict would need. Only in a privileged and pampered place like the USA can large numbers of people live wasteful and unproductive lives subsidized by the rest of society and squirt out children for more responsible people to raise. Damn dirty hippies. []


*Hearing stupid people argue*. Instead of arriving at constructive understanding or learning something new, arguments between stupid people tend to escalate up the scale of stupidity until emotions boil over and both participants go full-blown retard, with chunks of idiocy hurtling back and forth at alarming speed, thereby spraying all within earshot with a fine mist of stupid which is disgustingly palpable, and temporarily makes one acutely aware of the terrifying fact that the same kinds of people can be found in positions of power and leadership all around the world. Daydreams about utopian ideals are shattered when such people remind you that half the world possesses a 2-digit IQ.


*Israel*.  Almost everything about the modern state of Israel and the way it interacts with the rest of the world aggravates me.


*People regurgitating popular movie quotes back and forth as a substitute for substantive conversation.* Since grade-school this has been a huge pet peeve. Talking about movies/tv shows and repeating lines doesn't interest me the slightest bit, and if that is all someone has to talk about then they are likely extremely conventional and boring people who aren't worth the time anyway. Come talk to me about big plans or intellectually stimulating facets of the universe. I really don't give a damn about what video game you're playing or what is going on in the pop culture world. Got far better things to concern myself with.


*
 Histrionics.* Usually a trait found in females but certain males can be just as annoying. Crying, whining, screaming, excessive displays of emotion, flamboyant vocal and body language, tendency to overreact or panic, etc. To reduce it down a bit, it would be character traits or actions that demonstrate emotional irrationality and an inability to function in difficult situations. It is all extremely annoying, essentially to the point that I am functionally incapable of dealing with them. I approach problems people have with the sole goal in mind of finding a practical solution. I am not equipped to deal with their emotions, provide emotional support, or lend an ear to be filled with their irrelevant tales of woe and perceived hardship. Honestly, I really don't care. The problem and the solution are my only concerns. 

 When the histrionics are oriented more positively, and, say, someone decides to gush ad-infinitum about the unparalleled cuteness of a puppy or pair of shoes (think valley girl), when a great deal of time and sanity could be preserved by just saying "Cute puppy!" or "The shoes match well", I am repulsed just the same. I think that dramatic/histrionic people exhibit such a flamboyant exterior because on the inside there is nothing at all interesting or special about them.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

............


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> ............





> frozenmonkeyface
> Super Member
> 
> < Message edited by frozenmonkeyface -- 2/21/2013 6:07:11 PM >
> ...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

[]

 I was going to post something then decided against it and it wouldn't let me delete the post.

 []

 He can add to his list all he wants, esp. the D word! =)=)


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2013)

Plummy, that bit about histrionics ... is revealing enough to cause worry in my innards about you.. I need a beer..


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry 'bout that.  I shoulda been more specific.  It gripes me when that is their only question, otherwise showing no interest in the bottle.


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 22, 2013)

Plumbata, you had me laughing pretty good, next time dont hold back tell us how you really feel. I thought this would be a good post because sometimes you just need to get it off your chest.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow Plumb. Liked the hippie bit. Sometimes I wish there was some way to communicate with these types some of what you just said. 

 My pet peeves are simpler. I don't like the neighbor's dogs dumping in my yard. Or the fact that they clean it up on a semi-annual basis whether it needs it or not.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 22, 2013)

Some of this stuff is spot on....  hey where's that little thumbs up icon, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## AlexD (Feb 22, 2013)

Those people that get on TV news and talk about how bad smoking, soda, alcohol, sugar, and everything else is harmful as if you didn't already know. []


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2013)

People that pull out in front of you like they're going to a fire, then mope along like they're in a funeral procession.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 22, 2013)

> Coyotes got all my geese a couple nights ago. From what I have read in the past part of the reason for the eastward spread of coyotes is the increase in the deer population, eradication of their predators (wolves, mountian lions,) and the fact that we leave easy snacks for them...garbage, cats, dachshunds.....and geese.


 
 not a myth.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> People that pull out in front of you like they're going to a fire, then mope along like they're in a funeral procession.


 
 That drives me bananas!!!!!

 OR when they pass you on the interstate, cutting you off to take the SAME exit as you! 

 I had someone tailgating me on a back road (I was going about 5 miles over the speed limit) so I slowed down to a little below the speed limit just to tick 'em off. They flew past me and then about a mile down the road we passed them... they were getting a speeding ticket from a trooper...... hehehe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rmckin
> 
> Rick,
> I'll make one more statement on this subject, then I'll remain quiet.... Yes...I mean relocate....One would have to posess one to release it....Right???
> ...


 
 ??? I just didn't agree with you thats all. I am aloud to do that right? I wasn't trying to belittle anyone,just having a little fun.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

Boring dead serious stuffy snobby people.   say that 3 times real fast
 Can't take a joke.

 That's one of my Peeve- Os[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

??? I just didn't agree with you thats all. I am aloud to do that right? I wasn't trying to belittle anyone,just having a little fun.





 [][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

*


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

He wins!!!!! He is MUCH cuter!!!! =D


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 23, 2013)

My pet peeve is when my landlord's cat jumps up on my kitchen sink and knocks over a few bottles (broke a few).  Fortunately they were common, but I sent some water the cat's way and I think he got the message.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 23, 2013)

Does it come through the window??


----------



## rockbot (Feb 23, 2013)

1) Telemarketers!

 2) Taxes!

 3) Made in China!


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Feb 28, 2013)

People that can't take a joke. (And people that say "pennies" over "cents". We're not in the UK people!)


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the word buggy for a shopping cart, I think that's a southern thing but I think that annoys some people. The pennies for cent thing made me thing of the buggy/cart thing...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your geese Matt.


----------

